# New zealand easy option?



## lisaann

Hi
Have looked into every option for a visa to Australia, their now seems little hope in obtaining one. Our second choice would be new Zealand has anyone else been in this position? Was it easier to obtain a visa for new Zealand? Any help greatly appreciated 
Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## toadsurfer

If you have the right skills and experience it is easier to qualify for a visa in Aus I would assume as NZ points system seems setup to only really qualify you if you have a job offer which is hard to get without a visa. 
However, I found it much easier to get a sponsored work visa in Nz than Oz as NZ seems much more open to recruit overseas people in my industry than Aus, partly cos so many kiwis head over to Oz. 
I wouldn't have got residency in either country so went down the temp work visa route. I can now apply for residency if I want later. 
Oz started out my first choice but am now far happier to be going to Nz. 
Good luck!


----------



## topcat83

My concern is that you are approaching emigrating to NZ with the wrong attitude - i.e. it's second best because you couldn't get into Oz.

NZ and Oz are very different. They are different in attitude, and lifestyle. If you were attracted by what Australia could offer then you may not find NZ to your liking. 

NZers are very proud of their little country, and what it has achieved. But it does not pay as high salaries as Australia. If you're coming for the money, then you are unlikely to get it. But if you're coming for the lifestyle - then when compared to the Australian cities, I personally think we win hands down.


----------



## lisaann

Hi
Thanks for that really helpful. Work sponsor might be the way for us. Will look into it further im a real estate agent and husband is a builder
Lisa


----------



## toadsurfer

I was sponsored by an accredited employer which makes things much quicker and easier. Was offered the job in Feb, visa obtained March, due to start new job in June. Most of the delay is due to my 3 month notice period at my current job. 
Have a look at the accredited employer list and see if there are any employers in your or your husbands industry and target them. 
I can understand Oz being people's first choice. It is far more well known as an expat destination in the uk, is famous for its weather and strong economy, so for most is the obvious first choice. Doesn't mean NZ is an unwanted compromise. I'm v excited about going and intend to make the most of it and work and play hard and repay the opportunity that the kiwis have given me!


----------



## lisaann

Hi
Maybe second choice is the wrong word more back up plan we are looking for lifestyle above all we have three young children and want them to have a great quality of life above anything else 
Lisa


----------



## lisaann

Thanks
Will look at accredited list great help good luck with your new life  
Lisa


----------



## topcat83

lisaann said:


> Hi
> Maybe second choice is the wrong word more back up plan we are looking for lifestyle above all we have three young children and want them to have a great quality of life above anything else
> Lisa


For children - NZ is a lovely life. It reminds me of the UK 30 years ago. Schools aren't surrounded by fences with locked gates, and you're more likely to see kids playing on the streets. Most play sports at school and on Saturdays.

After saying that, it is changing. Unfortunately the media still likes to blow up 'newsworthy' stories, and of course parents want to protect their children. But shall I say it's not so politically correct here (yet).


----------



## lisaann

Thanks
Sounds like what were looking for. Were in new zealand are you? 
Lisa


----------



## pennybarn

Hi Lisa,
We are in your position at the moment, we have just spent 6 months and £4k on an OZ application, our struggle is the IELTS English exam, which I am now looking into with regards the NZ application?? My husband is a builder too and from what i can see the NZ is going to be easier and quicker?? but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong? from what I was told in OZ they have to prove there is not an OZ that can do the job you are offered ? where as NZ you don't have that problem? We are still a little confused about visa job offer.............job offer visa but have been told to just start the process and things will fall into place? hope this helps rather than confuses?? actually I'm confused myself so I hope there are some reply's to this??? kind regards Fay,
Ps we too are looking for somewhere to secure a better life for our kids x


----------



## lisaann

Hi Fay
Thanks for your reply. It's nice to know i m
not alone, some days just feel like your on a roller coaster happy and hopeful then the rug gets pulled from under you. Im going to concentrate on NZ now I'll post any new info I find out fingers crossed for us both  X


----------



## pennybarn

lisaann said:


> Hi Fay
> Thanks for your reply. It's nice to know i m
> not alone, some days just feel like your on a roller coaster happy and hopeful then the rug gets pulled from under you. Im going to concentrate on NZ now I'll post any new info I find out fingers crossed for us both  X


 Hi Lisa,

We have spoken to an immigration agent, and after going over the process it seems a lot less complicated but we haven't actually done anything about it yet?? are you going to use an agent or go it alone?? I keep thinking I should just go for it but I'm a bit of a worrier !! For us with the agent for Australia it put so much pressure on us having to find 10 years accounts, bank statements ect, we have all the info here now I'm hoping they wan't similar info for NZ which i have all ready now? If I find out anything more I too will post you back! and good luck :clap2:


----------



## Rubybelle

pennybarn said:


> Hi Lisa,
> We are in your position at the moment, we have just spent 6 months and £4k on an OZ application, our struggle is the IELTS English exam, which I am now looking into with regards the NZ application?? My husband is a builder too and from what i can see the NZ is going to be easier and quicker?? but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong? from what I was told in OZ they have to prove there is not an OZ that can do the job you are offered ? where as NZ you don't have that problem? We are still a little confused about visa job offer.............job offer visa but have been told to just start the process and things will fall into place? hope this helps rather than confuses?? actually I'm confused myself so I hope there are some reply's to this??? kind regards Fay,
> Ps we too are looking for somewhere to secure a better life for our kids x


We are in the same boat, but nz was our first option after looking at the two countries.
Am I right in saying that because the rebuild hasn't started yet most companies are holding off on getting construction people in? We were hoping to go in on temporary visa until our property sold here. From what I can pick up if your under threshold for working holiday it's easier than older(40). My oh is in construction to. I think just have to keep positive and keep sending cv off.


----------



## pennybarn

Rubybelle said:


> We are in the same boat, but nz was our first option after looking at the two countries.
> Am I right in saying that because the rebuild hasn't started yet most companies are holding off on getting construction people in? We were hoping to go in on temporary visa until our property sold here. From what I can pick up if your under threshold for working holiday it's easier than older(40). My oh is in construction to. I think just have to keep positive and keep sending cv off.


As far as I'm aware the rebuild has started?? and I have been told that Christchurch is the place with most building work? are you really going over with out selling up first? your brave? wish we could just upsticks and go now  so you will apply for emigration when your over there? what about all your furniture ect?? good luck with it all just wish we had the bottle!! do you have children?? kind regards Fay


----------



## topcat83

Rubybelle said:


> We are in the same boat, but nz was our first option after looking at the two countries.
> Am I right in saying that because the rebuild hasn't started yet most companies are holding off on getting construction people in? We were hoping to go in on temporary visa until our property sold here. From what I can pick up if your under threshold for working holiday it's easier than older(40). My oh is in construction to. I think just have to keep positive and keep sending cv off.


What temporary visa? I don't think there is one! See Find a Visa homepage for your visa options.


----------

